
Django 2.1 alpha 1 released - collinmanderson
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2018/may/17/django-21-alpha-1/
======
collinmanderson
Release notes here:
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/2.1/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/2.1/)

I'm looking forward to some of the admin improvements. View-only permissions,
better template overriding, etc.

I might also use the improved FileResponse.

